# '67 Wheel and Tire ?



## Texas Bulldog (Jul 2, 2006)

I just picked up a '67 GTO and it is in need of some new wheels. I have ordered new Torque Thrust II 17X8 rears and 17X7 fronts wheels but I need to know what size tires will fit WITHOUT any rubbing issues. It has Keystone wheels on it now with 235/60/14's tirs and they rub when there is more than one person in the car. I can't get my fingers to the top of the rear tire due to lack of clearance between the wheel well and tire. What size do I need? I have seen 05GTO's car, red with the Cragers on it and it sits up nice and high, mine does not. What has been done to get that look, I love it. I just bought this car and would like to make it into a very nice driver that I can take to car shows, not interested in racing, the '68 takes care of that itch. So, smooth ride is what I am looking for, I don't want to spend a fortune but I don't want a bunch of problems either.
Any help will be appreciated. 
Thanks,
TB


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Texas Bulldog said:


> I just picked up a '67 GTO and it is in need of some new wheels. I have ordered new Torque Thrust II 17X8 rears and 17X7 fronts wheels but I need to know what size tires will fit WITHOUT any rubbing issues. It has Keystone wheels on it now with 235/60/14's tirs and they rub when there is more than one person in the car. I can't get my fingers to the top of the rear tire due to lack of clearance between the wheel well and tire. What size do I need? I have seen 05GTO's car, red with the Cragers on it and it sits up nice and high, mine does not. What has been done to get that look, I love it. I just bought this car and would like to make it into a very nice driver that I can take to car shows, not interested in racing, the '68 takes care of that itch. So, smooth ride is what I am looking for, I don't want to spend a fortune but I don't want a bunch of problems either.
> Any help will be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> TB


Hey Bulldog, Congrats on the 67.

I would compare the offset of your current rear wheels to the Torque Thrust II's. If the offset is the same you could go with an 8" wide tire which would be a 205/50R17. 

Your current 14 inch tires are 9.25" wide and 25.1" tall. The 235/45R17 would be close in height and width to your current 14" tires. 

My suggestion would be go with modified springs 2" in the rear and maybe 1" in the front. Year One sells the modified coil springs. Use 235/45R17 (9.25" wide)tires on the rear and 205/50R17 (8" wide) tires on te front.

Good luck and post some pictures,


----------



## Texas Bulldog (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks Randy,
I assume I should get the ones that are taller, right?. I will post some pic's when I get the new wheels, I found the original protecto plate in the warranty book and the owners manual this evening :willy: . 
Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Taller may effect your speedo with a slower reading. Sounds like a nice original car.


----------



## Texas Bulldog (Jul 2, 2006)

05GGTO,
I took your advise and put and 205/50/17 on the front, but used 245/45/17 on the rear, they look great. My son and I just spent the afternoon washing, and using Mcguires Cleaner/ polish and Wax, wow it really pops now and the swirl marks are gone. It really cleaned up nice I will post some pic's next week, my son and I are taking it to a car show tomorrow. 
Thanks so much. 
TB


----------



## pwoolford (Mar 22, 2007)

Please post some pics!! I am ready to buy the exact same wheels and was wondering what offset/tire size worked best. Do you have any plans to change the springs? I ordered a poly bushing super rebuild kit, gas shocks and 1.25 sway bar yesterday but I am considering springs also. I am changing the front to disc on my 67 so what better time to replace all of the bushings! My rear springs almost fall out while the car is on the lift!!


----------



## tetonchef (Apr 22, 2007)

so which route did you go? i also own a 67', and it has a polygraphite front end kit as well as a larger sway bar, and tubular "A" arms up front. out back i have air shocks, but the rear-end is stock (right now). as an experiment i pulled a tire/rim off of my vette (17 X 9 or 9.5" rim and 255/50R16's) and there seems to be plenty of room. i was heart broken when i learned that cragar doesnt make a 16" rim- but through more measuring and research, it appears that all my tires are mounted on rims that are 1 in. larger than the tire itself. ( e.g.- 16" tires on 17" rims, 15" tire on 16" rims etc.) now that i see that cragar makes a 17 X 9" rim i want to go w/ 235/60R14's on 15X7" rims-upfront, and 255/50R16's on the 17X9" cragars in the rear. (WHEW -thats *&*#@#%@@*& confusing, sorry. so what about it "goat-heads"? thanx for any input -tetonchef


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

Tetonchief - 
I don't think you are measuring your wheel size correctly. A particular diameter tire is not going to fit on a wheel of different dimensions!


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

If you're measuring from lip to lip, it's going to make a 16" wheel look like a 17" wheel. If the wheel was a true 17" that 16" tire would have never even made it over the lip to put in on the wheel.


----------

